# Missing Years and Specialogs



## OldLawnMowerMan (Dec 22, 2014)

http://www.tractorforum.com/f132/sears-catalogs-1970-1993-a-26264/

As much as I am enjoying the contents of what I'd found in the ZIP file from the above link, I did notice some years were missing, as are some pages like replacement lawn mower catchers and blades. In addition, Sears also sold "Specialogs" devoted to lawn and garden products.

The missing Big Book editions are:
1976 (Spring/Summer)
1987 (Annual)
1990 (Spring/Summer is an empty folder at present)

Other catalogs wanted:
1973 Suburban Farm and Ranch Catalog

~Ben


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral (Jun 5, 2012)

I got these from Ancestry.com, and the 1976 Spring / Summer and 1990 Spring / Summer were not available. I mainly copied the pages that had the tools themselves on them...wasn't interested in replacement parts. I have a 1986 and 1987 annual, but they're the actual catalogs themselves, not scanned pics. As for the 1973 Farm & Ranch, it might be possible to find it for sale on eBay...I've seen several Sears Farm and Ranch catalogs from the 1970s on there.


----------

